# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Сергей Арчаков и его Ишак - И-16 Тип 24 от Эдуарда

## Kasatka

Наконец-то нашел время выложить своего Ишака на всеобщее обозрение.

Прошу любить и жаловать. 

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/.../i16/index.htm

 

 :roll:

----------


## GUS

Достойная модель,Сергей! 
Единственное - не толстоват ли фонарь? Или это издержки фото? И,на мой взгляд, надо бы побольше копоти и на срезах стволов и возле окон. Да и заправлялись черти чем. А по нескольку боевых вылетов в день. 
С уважением.

----------


## German

Достойно, достойно! все классно!
колеса(шины) не понравились совсем!

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо, Герман! Я ж написал про "шины", читай внимательно.

Павел, спасибо! от чего должна быть копоть около окон? каких, кстати окон?

----------


## German

чукча не читатель, чукча писатель. :lol:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Просто образец хорошей работы. Очень приятно видеть реалистичный подход к тонировке, практически идеально передающий оригинал. А то многие коллеги твердят: "а где выделение швов, а где нагар". И аккуратно заливают все, что ни попадя , смывкой - и нагар от стволов аж до хвоста (!!!). Спасибо за удовольствие от созерцания. Мелочи не хочется замечать... Экипажевские изделия поставят красивую точку.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сережа, как я тебе уже писал, мне показались толстоваты створки. 
Видно на фото, особенно подкосы. 
Еще момент-цвет звезд и киля. ну прям яркие такие, аж глаз режет. Это фото или дека такая?  На некоторых фото так кажется, что киль двух оттенков красного=)).
За тонировку уже сказали, просто здоровски! Ну можеть чуть больше выхлопа, но это уже дело вкуса=))
В целом приятно, так и просится на травянистое поле на фоне неба=))
Может фотнешь?  :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Ученик Чкалова, спасибо! Буду и дальше стараться.. попробую в ближайшее время закончить Векторовский Ла-5


Петя, объясни мне еще раз какие выхлопы ты  имеешь ввиду?
покажи мне одну хоть одну фотку "выхлопов" от пулеметов на ишаке больше чем у меня =)

Про створки ниш - может и толстоваты на фотках. На модели этого так не видно. 

Звезды, черт его знает.. на фотках ярковаты.

на травке.. поставлю =) сфоткаю =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Выхлопы от двигателя. Но как я и говорил, это сугубо на любителя=))

----------


## Kasatka

кстати.. вот если посмотреть на модель на фотографии к твоему посту, Петя, не открывая ее. То модель именно такого размера в реале. Вот теперь глянь на толщину створок.
На мой взгляд нормальные =)
Конечно. если увеличить, то они становятся толще =)

----------


## German

кстати да - звезды и хвост мне напомнили Ferrari.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

И хде тогда реклама  Мальборо(или что там у них?) :lol:

----------


## GUS

Я, Сергей, имел в виду окна выброса гильз. И,вот интересно: в 1980 году я был в тогдашнем Ленинграде в музее ВМФ где висит И-16 якобы Сафроновский, так у него стенок ниш шасси небыло и в вырезах видна механика выпуска,детали конструкции и т.д. Ниразу нигде не встречал такого фото, хотя их из этого музея довольно много.

----------


## Kasatka

мне красный цвет на фотках тоже не нравится
сонька врет видимо слегка.

----------


## German

А нам нравится!




> И хде тогда реклама  Мальборо(или что там у них?) :lol:


надо было на хвосте белым Marlboro пустить на звездах водафон и под кабиной М.Шумахер а на винте флажки томми хилфигер и главное - резина бриджстоун потенза!

все, дяденька, я больше не буду...

----------


## Kasatka

Хвост вообще по идее не должен был быть красным

бядаа..=(

----------


## Петр Берестовой

опа на...
а откуда Эдик взял тогда свою окраску?
Смывать хвост будешь или весь перекрашивать?

----------


## Kasatka

да откуда откуда..
фиг их знает

задуют грунтом или серебрянкой и потом зеленым

с номером только надо будет решить что сделать

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Раз пошла такая пьянка, может и фонарь отдерешь?  :lol: Все-таки толстоват кажется...
А так для подаренной модели и сразу собранной - видно: мастерство не пропьешь. Вся тонировка в меру, все нормально, больше или меньше только согласно фото, а на ч/б фото на темном зеленом основном фоне окраски вообще трудно что-либо заметить, не так ли?

----------


## Kasatka

=) Может и отдеру =)
Надо глянуть вакушный у Сквадрона. А с другой стороны, может не заморачиваться? =)
кстати, чтобы не лезть никуда в поиски, кто-нить навскидку скажет тип-10 фонарь подойдет на тип-24? на первый взгляд очень похожи

----------


## St

1)Шины потолще
2) цвет правильный, только киль закрась зелёным--и будет так как в Киевском Округе перед войной было..Можно молнию белую или красную добавить..
3)На счёт киля: обмерял И-16 в Музее ВМФ в С-П.--там киль выше чем в армадской книжке Маслова..

----------


## Kasatka

1. Шины да, я пока оставил из набора, так как сразу не было под рукой Экипажевских. В субботу привезут из Москвы, поставлю

2. Закрашу. Надо только с номером что-то придумать. Содрать этот наверное придется и задуть белым под трафарет.

3. Понял

Спасибо

----------


## amigo

лучше посмотрет один раз на фото . стойки шасси  3-4 выше . гильзосбрасыватели отсутствуют.  зведы снизу почемуто не на самом краю крыла . а откуда  этот зелёный . ведь  полно немецких цветних снимков .

----------


## Kasatka

Покажите хоть один немецкий снимок.
И вообще зачем смотреть на фото цветные тех времен, если в них цветопередача один смех, а если к тому же и сканированные, то спасибо, сами смотрите и берите как пример =)

Отвечая на вопрос, откуда это зеленный, скажу. Мой зеленный из баночек Тамиии. Смешанный из разных оттенков и чуть осветленный.
А вы знаете точно какой цвет был жарким летом 1941 года в Одессе? =)
я точно нет, не знаю. Но мою интерпретацию передал на модели. На мой взгляд нецветоаномала и не дальтоника все отлично. 
К тому же фотки чуть осветлялись.
Вот закрашу хвост и перефоткаю в своей новой фотостудии с белым светом.
Гильзовыбрасыватели? Это такие прямоугольные отверствия в крыльях? Имитированы на модели, не прорезаны. Получается отсутствуют.. да. Безобразие. Виновные будут наказаны! Обещаю.

Стойка шасси 3/4 выше? Я думаю, что Вы ошибаетесь. На чертеже в 48-м масштабе 26.5мм, на модели 27мм

Звезды да, не на краю. Проглядел. Буду знать =)

Спасибо за комментарии  :roll:

----------


## amigo

я вобшето жил на 6 фонтана недалеко от дороги скоторои они взлетали . мои комп глучит и не могу послат фотки , постараюс попозже. ну а шитки шасси налюбои фото касаютса крыла . кстати , киль у ишака  смотрет в сторону  , а едик дал его прямо . то что киль красили  в краснии , вполне возможно. ест хорошии саит с воспоминаниями  ветеранов , они ето потверждают . http://www.iremember.ru/      oчень рекомендую .

----------


## Kasatka

С удовольствием посмотрю на фотки.

Про крутку киля я знаю, но тут уж ничего не поделаешь. На модели его "выкрутить" невозможно самому. Так что это к Эдику претензия скорее..=)

----------


## amigo

А.Ф. А разве зенитчики не отличали свои самолеты от немецких? 

-С трудом. Обычно били. Конечно, всех учили по силуэту различать. И нас в училище учили. Даже японские самолеты изучали. Но что толку. Силуэты у всех похожи. Так что обычно применяли цветовую идентификацию дополнительную. Например, красили одну плоскость снизу. У одного полка левая белая, допустим, у другого - красная. Коки были разных цветов. У нас - голубые. У 733 полка - красные. Еще были желтые, тех желторотиками звали. Были еще ответчики для системы опознавания "свой-чужой". 

eto iz vospominanii.

----------


## %u0410%u043B%u0435%u043A%

> Я, Сергей, имел в виду окна выброса гильз. И,вот интересно: в 1980 году я был в тогдашнем Ленинграде в музее ВМФ где висит И-16 якобы Сафроновский, так у него стенок ниш шасси небыло и в вырезах видна механика выпуска,детали конструкции и т.д. Ниразу нигде не встречал такого фото, хотя их из этого музея довольно много.


Что, надо? Их есть у меня :-)

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко(ATC)

Браузер глючит, что ли...

----------


## Стелла

Да...он такой милый...Сережа - ты молодец...
мне навится, что ты так увлечен чем-то необычным...я очень уважаю тебя за это
в наше время такой парень-редкость

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> в наше время такой парень-редкость


ну, нас тут много...  :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

у тебя нет милых моделей, Петя! =)

Стелла, спасибки =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

1. я не о моделях, а о нас
 :Wink:  
2. ты всех просто не видел
=))

----------

